# Combined to do list



## gagadguy (May 2, 2006)

If you have multiple Tivo's networked, it would be nice if your list of scheduled recordings would include all the units. That way, you could see that the S3 was going to record prog 1 and 2 and another unit was going to record program 3. Just to help sort out any conflicts. Even better would be a way to have them work together off of one season pass list, if both tuners on unit 1 are busy, record on unit 3, but that is a bit more work.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

this has been asked and talked about since the early days of these forums. I would love to see it also, but seriously doubt it would ever happen.


----------



## omni555 (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, they already have the combined "Now Playing" lists (with networked TiVo's just scroll to the bottom of the Now Playing list and you will find a folder(s) there showing what is on the other unit(s).

One thing I would like to see also would be the ability to DELETE programs from the remote TiVo. I have a number of Season Passes set up on a TiVo in a room where I rarely watch, and when I watch the program on my "main TV" I would like to be able to delete that program from it's original spot (without having to physically go to the other room to delete it) AS WELL AS from the TiVo to which I just transferred it and watched it. 

Yeah, I know... Lazy!!! But it WOULD be a convenience!!!


----------



## doni49 (Nov 6, 2004)

omni555 said:


> Well, they already have the combined "Now Playing" lists (with networked TiVo's just scroll to the bottom of the Now Playing list and you will find a folder(s) there showing what is on the other unit(s).


Waaayyy cool indeed! 

But the issue of allowing networked Tivo's to "work with each other" so that when one has a conflict, it has another one record one of the conflicting programs is at the TOP of my wish list.

If it were possible, I might even consider purchasing a THIRD unit!


----------



## LightMike (Mar 10, 2006)

doni49 said:


> Waaayyy cool indeed!
> 
> But the issue of allowing networked Tivo's to "work with each other" so that when one has a conflict, it has another one record one of the conflicting programs is at the TOP of my wish list.
> 
> If it were possible, I might even consider purchasing a THIRD unit!


*I think that is a great idea!*


----------

